# Had to show you what I got for Christmas



## Ruth (Dec 30, 2012)

We named him Rascal, and he is really a mutt. His mother was a cross between a schnauzer and a yorkie, and his dad was a cross between a pomeranian and a chihuahua. He's about 8 weeks old. I forgot how much energy a puppy has. He really is a Rascal!


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2012)

He's a real cutie and I see he's found the best seat in the house, afghan and all. I hope you post photos from time to time so we can watch him grow
up. I loves puppies! I see the terrier in his face...uh oh...look out mama!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 30, 2012)

What FUN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 30, 2012)

cutie!!! hehe!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 30, 2012)

He looks like a real cutie, and that look on his face says, "Watch out! I'm a hand full."


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2012)

total cuteness:clap:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 30, 2012)

He's so cute! Hope you have fun with him! I love mutts so much more than the purebreeds.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 30, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Clark (Dec 30, 2012)

A future chick magnet.


----------



## Ray (Dec 30, 2012)

Clark said:


> A future chick magnet.



Yep, puppies and babies. Although if you have a baby, you probably already have a "chick", so further searching is usually frowned upon.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2012)

:rollhappy: (to the above)

when I was reading the mixes of breeds, I was first thinking that he would look like those raggedy string mops that used to be common, but he looks much 'cleaner' than that!


----------



## Ruth (Dec 30, 2012)

He is a handful. It's been at least 10 years since we had a dog, so it is a real re-learning experience. Our kitty wasn't too sure of him at first, but now I think the cat kind of likes him.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2012)

He looks like a little rascal!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2012)

terrier=rascal and it's written all over him. Look at that face! ;>)


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 31, 2012)

Sooooo Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 31, 2012)

one can definitely see schnauzer & yorkie - adorable!


----------



## Heather (Dec 31, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I love mutts so much more than the purebreeds.



Ha, this made me smile as often with orchids, growers don't prefer the "mutts". 

Vey cute - interesting combination of breeds! We also have a mutt but can only guess - we are sure there is some chihuahua in her but definitely some terrier as well, probably Jack Russell. She's quite the ratter as well! Puppies are loads of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 31, 2012)

Precious! As a long time Schnauzer-lover, I can see the Schnauzer influence. Hope he brings you as much joy as ours have brought us over the years. As long as the cat was an adult when introduced to the puppy, there shouldn't be a problem, i.e. the cat will dominate. But I'm sure they'll end up great friends......


----------



## Gilda (Dec 31, 2012)

awww how cute...I have been wanting a dog..I think. Last inside pet I had was a cat....but I want a snuggly, wuggly pet. Cats want you on their terms...:wink:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 5, 2013)

What a cutie! He's a ball of energy. Having had a JRT I know how much this little guy will keep you hopping!


----------

